# How To Spot A Fake



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone offer any advice on how to spot a fake Omega Speedmaster Moon watch ?

I have been offered one and he says he has all the paper work etc so is this proof enough ?

I am just getting into watches so I would I guess be easily fooled !

Any advice very much welcome,

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sure others will say the same - buy the seller - if you don't know him and the deal sounds too good to be true then it probably is. Research the price for genuine items ( i'm guessing Â£800-Â£1200) and I think there is an omega buying guide on the bay too.

Get a picture of the serial number of the movement on the moon watch and submit it to Omega website for verification.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Get some photos and post them up here,

Is the seller a private seller? Are they from a forum?

Remember to 'buy the seller' if they check out with references or are a forum regular then you should be OK....

Also do lots of research, there are loads of reference photos out there on the net, read up and you will soon spot a dodgy one....


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have seen it advertised but not on a forum. I dont know the guy and as far as I am aware he is not a member of any forums ( But I only know of this one )

He says he has all the paper work and box, he seems genuine enough but that isn't 100% assurance I know. He wants Â£875 for it and its 3 years old.

I will try and get some pics sent to me and is the Omega buyers guide on ltheir website?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't a moon watch a specific Speedy from a few certain years (eg 1969-1974)?????, it strikes me a bit silly to call a speedy a moon watch when it actually wasn't.

please excuse the ignorance


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

moon watch

Not sure if this will work but here it is


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

To be honest you can't see much in a picture that small. Is it on Gumtree or the 'bay?

Go to your nearest Omega AD and get one in your hands, as you are looking at newer ones. Look at the typeface, case back and get a feel for it. Research really really helps you to get a feel for what these pieces are like.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm no expert on these but I have owned one. It looks a bit older than 3 years to me. Is that the correct bracelet for a 2005?


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Robert

I have looked at a few pictures on the internet and I think your right, that does look like an older model strap . If he has just used a picture from the net as reference then ok but if its the actual watch I think I will leave it. The last thing I want is to do a 280 mile round trip and be disapointed at the end of it.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Quick update,

The guy gave me the watch serial number which I cross checked at Omega customer services and they verified that it is an original number relating to that watch, they also told me when it was dispatched to one of their retailers and that also matched where the guy said he had purchased it from. I am assuming now I should proceed and that it all seems 100% genuine. He has told me the number on the warranty card matches the number etched on the back of the watch and that the cards are dealer stamped. I think all my homework is done and now I just have to make sure the watch does actually work !!!

I cant wait to get it on my wrist as I have waited a long time to be able to afford one of these !

Thanks for the info


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Great - lets have some real piccies once you have it on your wrist











Egger said:


> Quick update,
> 
> The guy gave me the watch serial number which I cross checked at Omega customer services and they verified that it is an original number relating to that watch, they also told me when it was dispatched to one of their retailers and that also matched where the guy said he had purchased it from. I am assuming now I should proceed and that it all seems 100% genuine. He has told me the number on the warranty card matches the number etched on the back of the watch and that the cards are dealer stamped. I think all my homework is done and now I just have to make sure the watch does actually work !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Cookie520,

Will do ! As soon as I get it which should be by the weekend I will post some pics.

Also the picture used on the advert was just for reference and the strap number is 849 which matches the other 2005 ones I have seen.

Kind regards


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice catch Eger, i must say i was very impressed with how helpful Omega customer services were when i was buying my S/H SMP.


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Potz,

Not long to wait for the pics as I get it on saturday, fingers crossed !


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Further update its all gone wrong !!!

I am now in the market again as this one fell through.

Think I would prefer the " Sapphire sandwich " version if I can find one.

Enjoy your weekend chaps


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh no!

Sorry to hear that...Keep an eye on the various forums, they often come up and most deals between members are hassle free....

PS The sapphire sandwich isnt really a Moon watch


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that - yea my preference would probably be the sapphire sandwich too. AS I 'm not planning on any space trips in the near future the thought of the sapphire shattering in a vacuum doesn't worry me too much







...btw was it a dodgy watch, seller or both ?



Egger said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Further update its all gone wrong !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

The reason I never proceeded was when I wanted his name and home number all correspondence went cold ?? He maybe genuine but if I had something to sell then I would give my home number after a few mobile calls to verify if the buyer had a serious interest. Also other bits and bobs never quite tallied up which also sent the alarm bells ringing.

When he called me it was always on a withheld number and that had me a bit worried which maybe my over cautiousness but I am too green to really trust my judgement on real or fake so I have decided to just leave it and hope that one comes up on here first.

I hasten to add the guy maybe genuine but I have been told some horror stories which have made me very cautious, also he was insistent on meeting up instead of a home viewing even though I gave him all my details home and moby numbers , maybe he's as cautious as I am but as far as I am concerened both partys have to be happy so its now off.

So the search is back on sadly, anybody got one ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think you did the right thing......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If in doubt walk away, I'm sure you'll find another soon


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Jason,

Thanks for the vote of confidence as part of me was still itching to go for it but the last thing I want to happen is 5 hours later for me to be drowning my sorrows in the pub and checking the time of last orders on a fake watch that cost me good money









Hi Phil,

Hopefully it will be soon as I've waited a long time to own a decent watch and I don't want my over eagerness to be my downfall.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I agree with Jase too, you have got to buy the seller. If in any doubt what so ever turn and run.


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope I did the right thing as I really like the speedmaster and like I said I have never owned a proper watch before and can't wait to finally get one.

I am constantly checking the forum for one to appear and hopefully one will show up soon.

If anyone sees one or knows of one could you let the seller know I am after one or contact me and let me know via this post ?

Hope I am not being cheeky but my wife probably want me to get one soon too as I have been driving her nuts with my constant searching !

Best wishes


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Further update its all gone wrong !!!


Ummmmm read up Chris....


----------



## Egger (Feb 3, 2008)

potz said:


> Egger said:
> 
> 
> > Potz,
> ...


Potz,

the deal all feel through sadly







so still looking !


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

EDIT: just realised this is a very old thread - but I think the info I'm adding is fresh and useful, so I hope no one minds. 

Just like to say I find Omega are EXCELLENT for helping you out in judging a fake. Even with my limited experience, I was easily able to spot a fake Constellation on eBay today thanks to the sheer ammount of information Omega make freely available. Top marks to them! They are the Porsche of watch makers. 

http://www.omegawatches.com has a nice Vintage section for checking out models and movements (you need to register).

You can also download a PDF matching serials to years.

If you want to see what the movement should look like, there's this website:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...amp;0&2uswk (just search for Omega - they have most movements - and many others too!)

But, in short, with just the Omega official vintage watch look-up system, as long as you have the calibre number and serial AND Omega case number, you can pretty much check authenticity. If things don't match up, walk away. If the case, calibre and serial all match, the only thing left is to inspect the dial carefully to ensure it is original and not a redial. 

I don't think anyone would bother faking an Omega to such an extent as to make it pass the above checks. Most of the time it seems you'll find the fake is either really obvious, or it's a parts bin mash-up of genuine Omega bits in inauthentic order.

I must repeat, I am a total N00B myself, but this is what I have seen after some fairly intensive research. Hope it helps! And obviously, correct me if I'm off the mark.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Oops - had my link to another board removed. Sorry jasonm. My bad. Didn't read the rules properly - won't happen again. I'll reference the resources directly, as that should be ok:

Extensive PDF on the Omega Constellation range - http://users.tpg.com.au/mondodec/movement3.pdf

Edit: there's actually a SET of PDFs there - http://users.tpg.com.au/mondodec/movement.pdf

Blog post about spotting a fake Constellation - http://omega-constellation-collectors.blog...01_archive.html


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Well guys, maybe its a late response from me, ignore!

I'm a regular to the flea market here in our city, India.

Few of the guys here offer several models of brand new Omega,Patek philippe,Vacheron & constantin,Rolex,Cartier etc with box and papers, and they are a proper replica/fake priced at a very insulting cost of 50 to 75 dollars max.

A genuine watch need'nt necessarily be concluded on just the basis of box and papers.


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

ravi.kiran said:


> Well guys, maybe its a late response from me, ignore!
> 
> I'm a regular to the flea market here in our city, India.
> 
> ...


Hi Ravi

Which flea market do you go to for watches? Have you ever seen a real vintage out there? I was thinking of going visiting when I am there; but wasn't sure where to start. I was thinking of going to a few small watch shop in Delhi and Bombay; dunno if thats a good idea

Ujjwal


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Greg said:


> Just like to say I find Omega are EXCELLENT for helping you out in judging a fake. Even with my limited experience, I was easily able to spot a fake Constellation on eBay today thanks to the sheer ammount of information Omega make freely available.


I think the vintage Omega reference site is helpful, but there are mistakes in that data base and the almost complete lack of photos limits its usefulness. I've found that Omega collectors have a lot more information about fakes and are more forthcoming about it than Omega themselves are. I've been repeatedly disappointed by the marked lack of expertise in judging bogus watches by many of the big brands, the Omegamania sale of a 'verified' SM300 with a 'stubbies' dial and fake RN case markings being one example.


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

ujjwal!

I'm from hyderabad, i do visit the flea market at charminar, and there are many REAL vintage watches like omega, Rolex, Longines, Tissot, IWC, Bulova, Elgin, favre leuba, West end watch company, Raymond weil, juvenia etc offered by various guys there. The one in bombay and delhi are quite popular and are open seven days a week, Im not sure about the place. Maybe you can try the next time you're here in India. And i saw you post on 'wanted' regarding omega watch. Maybe i can help you out. You can mail me ravi DOT sandilyaa AT g mail DOT com


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Nalu!

Im with the same view. Few of the expert watch collectors are much better in describing an Omega watch than Omega themselves.


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Congrats.

Dont forget to think about a service for it soon and allow a budget for it.

Mine cost me Â£288 and took 10 weeks!


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

Egger said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone offer any advice on how to spot a fake Omega Speedmaster Moon watch ?
> 
> ...


Never buy one from ebay


----------

